# VW Atlas OEM Hitch Install



## kwik18t (Nov 1, 2004)

*Towing with Atlas*

I would love to hear from anyone who has had the chance to tow with one. I'm looking at getting and SEL with the 5,000 lbs towing capacity and plan on towing a load that would max that out. Anyone have real world feedback on how the Atlas does as a tow vehicle?

Thanks!


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

To me this is a "it depends" answer. 

1) this class of vehicle is really an "occasional" tow vehicle, not something you'd like enjoy every weekend. Especially since you plan to max it out. I say this because the wheelbase isn't super long and they all come with Passenger tires with nice squishy sidewalls vs a "real" truck tire with super stiff sidewalls for stability. 

2) 5000# of boat is very different than 5000# of travel trailer. both in wind resistance and tongue weight % (5-8% vs 10-15%). Overall stability and enjoyment of the towing experience may be suspect with a heavier TT.

So the Durango is rated higher and probably a better tow choice. As well the torque on this particular engine may come up a bit light. But that's a guess on my part as I've never even driven one let alone towed anything. FWIW.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

kwik18t said:


> I would love to hear from anyone who has had the chance to tow with one. I'm looking at getting and SEL with the 5,000 lbs towing capacity and plan on towing a load that would max that out. Anyone have real world feedback on how the Atlas does as a tow vehicle?
> 
> Thanks!


IDK man. You are in Colorado like me, so there is going to be drop in power due to altitude. I drove one and to me it hard hard time towing me, not to mention towing trailor up the Rockies.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

I would not purchase a N/A V6 SUV with a 5k limit to tow maxed out in Colorado. Terrible MPG and performance is almost mandatory with that combination.


----------



## JungleMindState (Jun 17, 2013)

I didn't get one with the tow package, and when asked (multiple times) the dealer said that I could just add one aftermarket. I figured since the car hasn't been out for long enough, they just didn't have the parts available to install. Now in googling I see that the 5k tow rating is only good if you get the FACTORY INSTALLED tow package, otherwise it's a 2k limit. Now I'm pissed because I bought the car in no small part because I wanted something with a reasonable tow capacity.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

JungleMindState said:


> I didn't get one with the tow package, and when asked (multiple times) the dealer said that I could just add one aftermarket. I figured since the car hasn't been out for long enough, they just didn't have the parts available to install. Now in googling I see that the 5k tow rating is only good if you get the FACTORY INSTALLED tow package, otherwise it's a 2k limit. Now I'm pissed because I bought the car in no small part because I wanted something with a reasonable tow capacity.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear ya, but if it's not in writing it didn't :what: happen.


----------



## Bluemeansgo (May 14, 2017)

JungleMindState said:


> I didn't get one with the tow package, and when asked (multiple times) the dealer said that I could just add one aftermarket. I figured since the car hasn't been out for long enough, they just didn't have the parts available to install. Now in googling I see that the 5k tow rating is only good if you get the FACTORY INSTALLED tow package, otherwise it's a 2k limit. Now I'm pissed because I bought the car in no small part because I wanted something with a reasonable tow capacity.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So weird. All the Canadian v6 engines have the tow kit.


----------



## AtlasMaker (Apr 11, 2017)

*towing with Atlas*

Drove 2200 miles, round trip to Austin, TX for the Moto GP race last month. Estimates were between 4500 and 5000lbs. 5 motorcycles and an 18' car hauler trailer. Plus the riding gear and luggage for five people. Atlas towed great, the long wheelbase and wide set tires made it feel much more stable than I expected.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Nice setup. Nice ride.

Out of curiosity - did you calculate your round trip mpg? (granted it was probably mostly highway with some city in there?) Just curious what mileage you got while towing - as that would be a pretty real world example and those of us not towing should expect better I would assume


----------



## JungleMindState (Jun 17, 2013)

Is there really something special with the factory installation that can't be done after the fact? I found via Google people installing OEM hitch kits for Touareg and Tiguan to achieve the same "factory installed" tow ratings. Could the same be possible on the Atlas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

Pretty sure there is a tranny cooler or at least a fan software setting change. Not saying you couldn't add that after the fact but I believe that the tow option is more than just hitch and wiring harness.


----------



## chipster (May 30, 2017)

*Tow option for SE, FWD*

The parts dept. at my local dealership still doesn't have all the info on adding the 2000 lb. towing option for my Atlas SE w/ VR6. They pulled up some parts on the ETKA (Tow hitch itself with wire harness) but I could've sworn they bumper changes as well (the middle black part should have a cutout like the factory install has??)


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

chipster said:


> The parts dept. at my local dealership still doesn't have all the info on adding the 2000 lb. towing option for my Atlas SE w/ VR6. They pulled up some parts on the ETKA (Tow hitch itself with wire harness) but I could've sworn they bumper changes as well (the middle black part should have a cutout like the factory install has??)


I was quoted $800 or so for the tow kit on the SE. I'll wait and get an aftermarket tow hitch.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

I test drove an SE w/Tech the other night. The rear valance did not have a cutout for the hitch. But, I didn't get close enough to see if there was some sort of removable panel.


----------



## JungleMindState (Jun 17, 2013)

You can see a picture of the SE valance in the other thread on here about the fake exhaust vents. The middle black panel is where the SEL has a special piece to accommodate the tow hitch, but I certainly hope the accessory tow hitch will include the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Towing Info*

I just bought the SEL Premium and factory tow pkg. was included. According to one of the articles I read somewhere on the Atlas: 

"Those looking to tow more than 2000 pounds will need the SEL V-6, which comes with a factory hitch and a 5000-pound towing capacity. VW also ups the radiator fan’s motor from 600 to 850 watts and ditches the lower grille shutters to ensure air is always passing through the heat exchangers". 

As I look at the radiator from below (it is closed off from above in the engine compartment) it appears there is a trans cooler in front of the radiator, as you would expect. 

My 20' Ski boat (Approx. 3500 lbs. including double axle trailer) is closed & covered for the winter but I needed to see how the Atlas did with it so I hooked it up and went a few miles but no hills. It towed fine, but I had to turn off the sensors alerting me I was close to something, so I need to read the manual on that. The backup camera was fantastic and allowed me to line up without help, even the distance to the ball. Once the Trailer hit the red line on the monitor it was over the ball. I did one sudden stop and the Atlas handled fine with the trailer brakes locking up for a second.

I do not know my tongue weight, but measured the hitch before and after hooking up. The Atlas dropped 1.5 inches which made it very level for towing and it looked great.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Chris4789 said:


> I had to turn off the sensors alerting me I was close to something, so I need to read the manual on that. The backup camera was fantastic and allowed me to line up without help, even the distance to the ball. Once the Trailer hit the red line on the monitor it was over the ball.


Did you use the trailer setting on the rearview camrea? On the right of the screen there are different views, and there is one that helps you lineup the ball perfectly. So cool.

Also, you can quickly turn off the park sensors on the screen by pressing the little square icon that looks like a volume icon with a line through it. This way you can still use the camera and not hear the sensors blaring. 

Most people would say to just push the PDC button behind the shifter, but that would eliminate the camera too which you need.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

JungleMindState said:


> You can see a picture of the SE valance in the other thread on here about the fake exhaust vents. The middle black panel is where the SEL has a special piece to accommodate the tow hitch, but I certainly hope the accessory tow hitch will include the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is an accessory panel that goes over the area. This hitch is not a cheap add on between the hitch, wiring harness, and decor panel. It adds up.


----------



## kassiesdaddy77 (Dec 2, 2017)

*Trailer Hitch Extras (for factory installed hitch) $325*

I just bought a SEL R-Line 4 Motion yesterday that will be delivered on Monday. I have been trying to figure out what the Trailer Hitch Extras are. Can anyone let me know? It is coming on the truck from TN and it was installed at the factory.

Thanks


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

kassiesdaddy77 said:


> I just bought a SEL R-Line 4 Motion yesterday that will be delivered on Monday. I have been trying to figure out what the Trailer Hitch Extras are. Can anyone let me know? It is coming on the truck from TN and it was installed at the factory.
> 
> Thanks


Hitch ball and mount (5000lb) and 7pin adapter plug.


----------



## RBurns237 (Dec 7, 2017)

I bought the SEL last week, which comes with the full tow package that the SEL Prem has. My Atlas does have the "lower grille shutters". Where did you find that they were 'Ditched"?






Chris4789 said:


> I just bought the SEL Premium and factory tow pkg. was included. According to one of the articles I read somewhere on the Atlas:
> 
> "Those looking to tow more than 2000 pounds will need the SEL V-6, which comes with a factory hitch and a 5000-pound towing capacity. VW also ups the radiator fan’s motor from 600 to 850 watts and ditches the lower grille shutters to ensure air is always passing through the heat exchangers".
> 
> ...


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

RBurns237 said:


> I bought the SEL last week, which comes with the full tow package that the SEL Prem has. My Atlas does have the "lower grille shutters". Where did you find that they were 'Ditched"?


Weird, I do not have them on my SEL. 4 motion on yours?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

0macman0 said:


> Weird, I do not have them on my SEL. 4 motion on yours?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah maybe its a 4motion/fwd thing since all V6 SEL models have the tow package.


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

Keep in mind for those looking at se with tech (not sure on just se) but you can still get factory tow package which includes 5k rating. I was lucky to find se with tech + r line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fivepak (May 31, 2015)

AtlasMaker said:


> Drove 2200 miles, round trip to Austin, TX for the Moto GP race last month. Estimates were between 4500 and 5000lbs. 5 motorcycles and an 18' car hauler trailer. Plus the riding gear and luggage for five people. Atlas towed great, the long wheelbase and wide set tires made it feel much more stable than I expected.


I've done a lot of research on towing forums and I'm pretty sure most would squirm at this picture. Seeing how low your rear end is with the use of weight distribution bars tells me you've overloaded your rear axle and your max tongue weight. And it doesn't appear you have anyone sitting in the back of your Atlas on this picture.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

RBurns237 said:


> I bought the SEL last week, which comes with the full tow package that the SEL Prem has. My Atlas does have the "lower grille shutters". Where did you find that they were 'Ditched"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are two two options — the 2000 pound option and the 5000 pound option. By default the SEL Premium comes with the 2000 pound option, and you have to do the factory upgrade to get 5000. I was under the impression that the grill shutters stayed with the 2000 pound option (standard in SEL Premium) but were ditched if you get the factory upgrade to 5000 pounds.


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

Atlas123 said:


> There are two two options — the 2000 pound option and the 5000 pound option. By default the SEL Premium comes with the 2000 pound option, and you have to do the factory upgrade to get 5000. I was under the impression that the grill shutters stayed with the 2000 pound option (standard in SEL Premium) but were ditched if you get the factory upgrade to 5000 pounds.


Nope!

From dealer 2018_VW_Atlas_Order_Guide
Factory-installed trailer hitch w/ 5,000 lb. towing capacity (optional on V6 SE & SE w/ Tech. only) — — OV6 OV6 SV6 S
Trailer hitch, port-installed, up to 2,000 lb. towing capacity - part of the Accessory Towing Kit O O O O O2T —

In order those columns are S, Launch, SE, SE Tech, SEL, SEL Prem

So 5000# towing is standard on all SEL Premium, and the V6 SEL. It is now optional on all V6s SEs


----------



## rdenis (Jan 18, 2018)

ice4life said:


> There is an accessory panel that goes over the area. This hitch is not a cheap add on between the hitch, wiring harness, and decor panel. It adds up.


Do you have a part number for the accessory panel? I've been trying to find one.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

CobaltSky said:


> Nope!
> 
> From dealer 2018_VW_Atlas_Order_Guide
> Factory-installed trailer hitch w/ 5,000 lb. towing capacity (optional on V6 SE & SE w/ Tech. only) — — OV6 OV6 SV6 S
> ...


Interesting. I think that may be a mid-year change. The older Atlas order guide that I was given when I purchased shows the 2,000 lb standard on Premium and one needing to order AGH Trailer Hitch Extras to get the 5,000 lbs.
https://di-uploads-pod10.dealerinsp...les/uploads/2017/04/atlas-price-and-order.pdf


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

Atlas123 said:


> Interesting. I think that may be a mid-year change. The older Atlas order guide that I was given when I purchased shows the 2,000 lb standard on Premium and one needing to order AGH Trailer Hitch Extras to get the 5,000 lbs.
> https://di-uploads-pod10.dealerinsp...les/uploads/2017/04/atlas-price-and-order.pdf


Looks like you nailed it. People with an earlier SEL or SEL Prem got screwed out of 5000 lb towing, (and neither towing option was even orderable at week 15), as this shows. Something to check on if you own one, before you hitch up


----------



## WeeeZer14 (May 25, 2012)

I think the AGH Trailer Hitch Extras is just a hitch ball and mount, NOT the trailer hitch receiver itself. And it is a 5,000 lb rated ball and mount. So this has nothing to do with what the vehicle itself can do. You can put a 5,000 lb ball and mount into a 2,000 lb hitch or an 8,000 lb hitch. It won't make the 2,000 lb vehicle tow more than 2,000 lbs and conversely it will limit the 8,000 lb vehicle to 5,000 lbs since that is now the weak link in the chain.

So summary of my understanding:

Early (wk 15 order guide) - only V6 SEL and SEL-P came with hitches, they were all 5,000 lb rated, and you could optionally get your ball and mount from VW (also rated to 5,000 lbs).

Later (current order guides) - V6 SEL and SEL-P come with 5,000 lb hitches standard, and now it is a factory option on V6 SE and SE w/ Tech. Additionally a 2,000 lb hitch is available as a port option on any model that didn't come from one from the factory (both V6 and 2.0T). The AGH Extras option is still available for the 5,000 lbs hitch vehicles and the 2,000 lbs port option kit includes a ball and mount.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

WeeeZer14 said:


> I think the AGH Trailer Hitch Extras is just a hitch ball and mount, NOT the trailer hitch receiver itself. And it is a 5,000 lb rated ball and mount. So this has nothing to do with what the vehicle itself can do. You can put a 5,000 lb ball and mount into a 2,000 lb hitch or an 8,000 lb hitch. It won't make the 2,000 lb vehicle tow more than 2,000 lbs and conversely it will limit the 8,000 lb vehicle to 5,000 lbs since that is now the weak link in the chain.
> 
> So summary of my understanding:
> 
> ...


So the AGH extra(s) is just a ball and hitch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeeeZer14 (May 25, 2012)

0macman0 said:


> So the AGH extra(s) is just a ball and hitch?


It is a ball, ball mount, and the 7-pin connector. Full description from the order guide (2018 wk2):

AGH Trailer Hitch Extras
Hitch Ball & Mount (5,000 lb. tow capacity), 7-Pin Adapter Plug
Available only on V6 models w/ factory-installed trailer hitch
(P12 for SE & SE w/ Tech., standard on SEL & SEL Premium)

The "hitch" is the metal bolted/welded to the tow vehicle. The hitch has a "receiver" which is usually 1.25 or 2 inches square (just talking about common in the US for personal vehicles). The combination of those two are sometimes called a "receiver hitch" to distinguish it from other types of hitches used in agricultural or industrial settings.

Into the receiver opening you slide in a "ball mount" which is held in place by a "hitch pin". And at the end of the ball mount you attach the "ball" to which the trailer will physically connect.

The terms get thrown around, combined, and mixed up a lot. Usually doesn't matter since it is usually clear what people are talking about, but here in this case VW has complicated things by having different bits and pieces included depending on what packages/options are involved.


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

*5k Tow kit*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGlAzZK2nvk


I think all vehicles with V6 and 4MO can do 5000?


----------



## Atlasowner2018 (Jul 28, 2017)

*snowmobile towing experience*

I just returned from a trip to the MI U.P. towing a 14' enclosed R&R snowmobile trailer. Snow and high winds, fully loaded, probably 1800 lbs. SE with Tech, I installed the hitch and wiring myself. No change in regular oil temp throughout the trip. The Atlas was great, stable, plenty of power and handled the trailer with no issue. 13 MPG. I had to buy aftermarket mirror extensions. Very happy with my set-up.


----------



## Atlas777 (Dec 23, 2017)

*receiver hitch mt'd flat 48" wide alum. carrier*

I'm placing this question here since it is allied with towing and stands the best chance to be answered.


Mtg my 4' wide basket carrier brings up a "reverse" problem. The rear 'PDC' & rear 'Cross Traffic sensors' are triggered to red and shortly full auto braking stops the car. (Atlas SEL Premium)

I can turn off the rear PDC but the rear Cross Traffic is still stopping any backing up. (Because it sees the hitch mt'd basket carrier)


Do I need to provide a seudo trailer electrical load to end the Atlas seeing an about to happen false collision?

Any help on this would be much appreciated. 


TIA


I have since incorporated Owners Manual pg 256 in solving this problem with no success. SEE Edit ie Unchecking Blind Spot Monitor & unchecking Rear Traffic Alert pg 256



Solved:

Menu - Vehicle - Settings - 'Assistance Systems' Uncheck "Blind Spot"

'Parking & Maneuvering' uncheck "Rear Traffic Alert" ....... uncheck "Maneuver Braking"

So this is one way to have a hitch supported flat basket cargo carrier auto & abruptly not bring you to a halt when backing up.

Our Atlas SEL Premium InforTainMent screen menus seem to hide line items................. sometimes hard to get the next page of that menu.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Rear Lower Valence Part Number*



rdenis said:


> Do you have a part number for the accessory panel? I've been trying to find one.


Here is the VW Accessory listing I found for the Rear Lower Valence which I presume covers the tow hitch when it is not in use.
Part # 3CN807434A9B9 with park distance control List price is $345. I'd like to see a Pic is anyone has it.
Part Number: 3CN807521A9B9 without park distance control; Part Number: 3CN807568D041 R - Line Models (black); Part Number: 3CN807521DGRU R - Line Models (Primer)

https://imgur.com/TZdkb6u


----------



## RunningRob (Apr 16, 2018)

Hey all, 

I've searched high and low and haven't seen anyone actual post results/experiences of installing a hitch after purchase of their atlas. UPS freight is scheduled to deliver all the parts today so i figured i'd officially probe before diving in. 

I ordered:
3CN092135A - the hitch receiver 
3CN807434A9B9 - bumper valence with the notch for reveal of hitch
3CN055203A - wiring kit
3CN092730 - ball and mount
N91137101/B19684701 - nut and bolt for mounting wiring box

Picked it all up for about 800 shipped. 

I have the SE w/ Tech...couldn't find any on a dealers lot with the tow package and didn't want to spend the extra on stepping up to the SEL. I can post here with the results of the install since it doesn't seem to exist.


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

I would be interested in this. Let us know how hard it is. The only drawback for factory hitch is 2000k limit. I was looking at this aftermarket that is good for 5k:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGlAzZK2nvk


----------



## RunningRob (Apr 16, 2018)

I had an eco hitch on my forester that I traded in. Solid product minus the outer coating breaking off leaving the metal to rust right near the receiver. It definitely did the job though....I had towed 5k with it and the subie was only rated for 3.

As far as the limit on the oem hitch, I’m not sold there is anything different between the hitch I ordered and the one factory installed. I just brought it in from the driveway and its heavy with solid welds. My guess is VW limits towing due to cooling the trans and I don’t plan on towing anything long distance so I’m not concerned if I exceed the 2k.


----------



## stevefromcleve (Feb 19, 2000)

I'm interested in seeing how a dealer-installed OEM hitch would look compared to buying an entire rear-valence ($345 MSRP). 

I'm sure you noticed under the OEM after-market hitch description that it says "expert cutting of the rear valence required"?

Has anyone with an SE had this done at a dealer?


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

dgleeds said:


> I would be interested in this. Let us know how hard it is. The only drawback for factory hitch is 2000k limit. I was looking at this aftermarket that is good for 5k:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGlAzZK2nvk


The factory hitch is rated for 5000lbs. It also comes with the transmission cooler. The manual says that aftermarket hitches are only rated for 2000.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

RunningRob said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've searched high and low and haven't seen anyone actual post results/experiences of installing a hitch after purchase of their atlas. UPS freight is scheduled to deliver all the parts today so i figured i'd officially probe before diving in.
> 
> ...


Is the valence part of the rear bumper and snaps into it? Wondering if the non-hitch bumper can be modified without buying this piece.


----------



## RunningRob (Apr 16, 2018)

So I just installed yesterday finally! The hitch itself was easy to install. Getting left side rear panel off to install wiring harness/control module was a PITA. 

On top of that, I need to take to the dealer to get the damn hung activated! Way to over complicate things VW. 

To answer your question, you don’t need to buy the valence to install the hitch. You will just need to cut a big hole In the black plastic part of the bumper for the OEM hitch. The valence will definitely look better than a cut hole IMO and worth the 270 dollars considering I paid 36k for the car. If you get the valence it’s just the matte black plastic part. Which snaps onto the colored part of the bumper. You will need to take old trim off valence and attach to new valence. I have pictures I’ll gave to post when I get some more time. 

I’ll note that I ordered the wrong valence. I think I got the one meant for the SEL. I should have ordered the one with out the rear collision sensors. The only difference is that I’m missing a piece of chrome trim that I will now need to order. Fits fine so it’s not the end of the world.


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

*Towing - Loose/Loud Drawbar*

Towed the first trailer with the Atlas this weekend. 5x8 foot utility trailer. It pulled great, but the drawbar I got from Uhaul made a heck of a lot of noise inside the hitch. Didn't fit very tight at all.

Yes, the trailer was light, especially when not loaded, but I've never had a drawbar be that loose or make so much noise on any car.

Anyone have a different brand drawbar, or know of anything that might help it? Thanks


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

maybe you need something from:

https://www.etrailer.com/dept-pg-Hitch_Anti~Rattle.aspx


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

Haha. Wow, an entire page all about rattling hitches! Thanks!


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

I purchased the OEM ball and mount from the dealer. It's the correct length and height specified by VW and the hitch manufacturer. No issues or noise towing our lightweight cargo trailer or 3000lb. camper.


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

vwbugstuff said:


> I purchased the OEM ball and mount from the dealer. It's the correct length and height specified by VW and the hitch manufacturer. No issues or noise towing our lightweight cargo trailer or 3000lb. camper.


Which camper do you have? Pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

TWong1200 said:


> Which camper do you have? Pics?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



2016 Jayco 16XRB.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1941764239236176&set=p.1941764239236176&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

vwbugstuff said:


> I purchased the OEM ball and mount from the dealer. It's the correct length and height specified by VW and the hitch manufacturer. No issues or noise towing our lightweight cargo trailer or 3000lb. camper.


Hmmmm. That was my first thought.

This one? ....... https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen_2...000-lbs-Max-Capacity/70042334/3CN092730A.html


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

ebTDI said:


> Hmmmm. That was my first thought.
> 
> This one? ....... https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen_2...000-lbs-Max-Capacity/70042334/3CN092730A.html



Yup, that's the one.


----------



## Atlas53 (Jan 29, 2018)

*Trailer hitch ball*

Just make sure that the hitch ball matches the spec for whatever you will be towing. The VW ball mount comes with a 2" ball, which is fine for most trailers but not all. My 19' Airstream (max weight 4500#) requires a 2 5/8", so the factory unit won't work for me. Plenty of aftermarket offerings at trailer shops, Walmart, etrailer,etc.


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

*did anyone add a trailer hitch yet?*

I added a CURT trailer hitch to my car to mount a bike carrier
I have not added the trailer electricity part yet.
Has anyone done it? Add a control module, etc?
I wonder how I can find out if my atlas has trailer preparation meaning I do not have to run new cables to the fron but can just add the control module.
Anyone knows how to access the space where the control module goes?

thanks
b


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

RunningRob said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've searched high and low and haven't seen anyone actual post results/experiences of installing a hitch after purchase of their atlas. UPS freight is scheduled to deliver all the parts today so i figured i'd officially probe before diving in.
> 
> ...


Hi,
do you mind scanning the installation instructions and posting them here (or take pictures with you smartphone)?

Also, can you provide some tips how you got the side rear panel offf?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## RunningRob (Apr 16, 2018)

*VM Atlas OEM Hitch Install --> Outcome*

3CN092135A - the hitch receiver 
3CN807434A9B9 (with park distance sensors || 3CN807521A9B9 (with out park distance sensors) - bumper valence with the notch for htich
3CN055203A - wiring kit
3CN092730 - ball and mount
N91137101/B19684701 - nut and bolt for mounting wiring box

Cost ~800 shipped. 

Here is the overall process, i started with the hitch installation and then moved to the electrical. I'll see if i can get the installation instructions uploaded as well. The instructions weren't the best but they were definitely needed. 

1.) Remove the entire bumper. There is a top portion(painted) and a bottom portion(black valence that i replaced with the notched version) that come off as one pieces. The valence can be snapped off the painted portion of the bumper once removed. You will also need to remove all trim pieces off the old valence if replacing and put them on the new valence that has the notch. 
2.) Separate top and bottom of bumper, connect new valence to new top part of bumper. 
3.) Remove chrome trim from old valence and reattach to new valence. Now set full assembled bumper to the side, its time to tackle the hitch. 
4.) Remove the black metal interior bumper. Its a couple bolts and then the bumper is actually rest on some tabs so you wont drop it on your feet. Lift up after all bolts are removed and throw it to the side. You wont need this anymore. 
5.) Slide hitching into tubes of the frame, align the holes in the hitch with the bolt holes on the sides of the frame tube and screw in the bolts that come with hitch. Tighten to spec.
6.) Reinstall bumper that you placed to the side earlier and the hitch installation is now complete! 

Two notes on the rear valence, the first one is on me...when i ordered i grabbed the wrong part number so i actually installed the one with the rear park sensors...i will like model some plugs and get my friend to 3D print them. Just not a priortiy right now. Second, the damn valence is the one from the SEL as far as i can tel. Since i have an SE w/ tech i didn't have the extra chrome trims that blend the painted top bumper and rear black valence! It honestly doesnt look terrible and even my friend that has an atlas since notice until i pointed it out. I will eventually buy the trim parts (3 separate parts: left side[3CN8538412ZZ], right side[2CN8538422ZZ] and straight middle piece[3CN8538352ZZ]). Dealer wanted 450 for the pieces, it looks like you can get them online for closer to 300...not interesting in spending the 300 on right this second. 

Now for the real pain, installing the electrical!! 

You will need to remove:
- the 3rd row of seats (i just removed the rear left looking in fro the trunk)
- all the trimming and tire from the trunk 
- all trim on the rear left side of the car between the 2nd row and 3rd row.

Doing this gives you access to the area where you mount the control unit. From here you can connect the existing harnesses to the controller that came in the electrical unit. Attach to the ground. Remove a rubber grommet so you can run the wires under the car making use of the new grommet already attached to the wire that runs to the trailer hitch. You will secure the wires with some zip ties and then using the screw plate, attach the hitch wiring connector to the hitch itself. You will need to reassemble everything once all this wiring is done.

Connecting the wires is really easy. Its just a problem of getting so many thing out and back in to the right place.

I will note that after you install the wiring harness you will have to take it to aCN dealer to get them to active via a service computer. My dealer sucks and charged me 100 dollars to do this citing i was the first person that they needed to do this for and they weren't sure what they were getting into. I'll also note that my front assist became unavailable after doing the electrical installation. The dealer had to realign the sensors. I'm guessing the two are correlated since it came on as soon as i plugged my battery back in after the install. Regardless its covered under warranty. 

All in all it took me about 4 hours to do the install of both hitch and harness. 

Since installing i had to tow a 6x12 trailer full of construction debris to the dump, probably around 4000 pounds in total. Atlas handled it like a champ! I'll admit i'm now towing this much weight cross country or up mountains...so i'm not really worried about transmission cooling type issues. 

I'm honestly not sold that the cost of the valence and now the additional trim peices are worth it. If i had to redo i would likely order the ecohitch and just cut out the bumper. 

I can't find the installation instructions that came with, but i will upload as soon as i find them!

Here are some pictures of (forgot to take some when doing the wiring harness...i was honestly too annoyed that i had to take out so much).

*Inner and Outer Bumper completely removed*









*Hitch screws in Side of Frame Tube on driver side (looks same on passenger)*









*New Valence with notch out for hitch and wiring *

























*Part of no use collecting dust *


----------



## Altervarks (Jul 5, 2018)

You wouldn’t happen to have pictures of the wiring install would you.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

RunningRob said:


> I'm honestly not sold that the cost of the valence and now the additional trim peices are worth it. If i had to redo i would likely order the ecohitch and just cut out the bumper.


Thanks for the write up. You've convinced me to skipping the factory valence piece, and will try to cut a hole in my valence.


----------



## Altervarks (Jul 5, 2018)

I’ve notched the valence per the instructions. A cutting wheel on a dremel eats through it like butter


----------



## Altervarks (Jul 5, 2018)

knedrgr said:


> Thanks for the write up. You've convinced me to skipping the factory valence piece, and will try to cut a hole in my valence.


the OEM valence looks much cleaner, I will post the cut out instructions when they allow me to post pictures and what the cut out looks like, I wish they were a little more clear but I managed to figure it out. I need to cut a little higher but its not in the way so I'm procrastinating. The hitch is the easy part, removing the trim seems to be the most difficult part. Also if your wheel wells have the mud flap pieces you will have to remove the two bolts for those too (there is a 10mm nut behind the two lower ones on each side) I'm not convinced that you have to remove the two lights, I was following the instructions but that upper portion never got removed for me. If you want to PM me your email address I can send you the instructions and some pictures


----------



## Altervarks (Jul 5, 2018)

knedrgr said:


> Thanks for the write up. You've convinced me to skipping the factory valence piece, and will try to cut a hole in my valence.


oh, and if your doing it solo when you're putting the bumper back up use a jack stand or something to hold up the far side while you mount the other.
Also, shop around for the OEM part. I ordered mine from Oregon because it was on sale. the kit part number is npn092006 and comes with everything you'll need

https://flic.kr/p/MJf5os

https://flic.kr/p/MJf5dh

you can see the cutout here

https://flic.kr/p/MJf55w

https://ibb.co/iOO3Oz


----------



## IRHutch (Jun 5, 2018)

*Expert Cutting*

Rob reference your quote, what is the deal with the comment I read about expert cutting in order the fit the new valance, what is involved in that ?



RunningRob said:


> 3CN092135A - the hitch receiver
> 3CN807434A9B9 (with park distance sensors || 3CN807521A9B9 (with out park distance sensors) - bumper valence with the notch for htich
> 3CN055203A - wiring kit
> 3CN092730 - ball and mount
> ...


----------



## IRHutch (Jun 5, 2018)

*? Torque Specifications for Trailer Hitch Bolts*

I have a VW factory trailer hitch which I need to install on my Atlas, I do not have an instruction sheet for the hitch. If anyone has installed one of these do you know what the torque specs are for the 4 M12 x 1.5 bolts that hold the hitch on ? 



2018 SE 3.6 4Motion


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Try contacting this member. He'd successfully installed one.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-Install&p=112328263&viewfull=1#post112328263


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

IRHutch said:


> I have a VW factory trailer hitch which I need to install on my Atlas, I do not have an instruction sheet for the hitch. If anyone has installed one of these do you know what the torque specs are for the 4 M12 x 1.5 bolts that hold the hitch on ? .....


If you need someone to tell you what torque to use, maybe this job is beyond you capabilities. Just tighten them!


----------



## IRHutch (Jun 5, 2018)

*Factory Hitch Install question.*

Getting ready to put my hitch on, I originally was going to have VW do it, the dealer ordered the 5,000 hitch for me 3CN-803-881-C and installation kit. They put the install kit in which I believe is the the wiring for a 4 pin plug and some kind of control box, did the computer coding so it would work right but when installing the actual 5,000 lbs. factory hitch which comes with a 7 pin wiring harness they had some questions and talked to someone at the factory who had a hissy fit and said absolutely not, no dealers are to install the factory 5,000 hitch on a vehicle, that is a factory only option. They were going to put the 2,000 lbs hitch on and I told them never mind just put the bumper back on and I went to get the car. 

I don't need it because my trailer only weighs 400 lbs and my motorcycle weighs around 700 lbs but I want the 5K hitch anyway. If I went to an aftermarket trailer business and had a hitch put on it would be a class 3 hitch anyway I don't see any sense in putting a lesser hitch on the vehicle. I know what the differences are and if I get a trailer that requires it I can do the necessarily updates to the cooling system but I would not have that option if I put the 2,000lbs hitch on it. . By way in case anyone was wondering I finally got an answer from VWOA Executive Offices as to the difference in the factory 5k hitch and the 2K hitch. The factory hitch requires the 3.6L engine, different cooling fans, bigger alternator, louver delete to allow more air. If you are towing a 4,000 lbs. trailer you probably need all of those things but if you have a small 2,500 lbs camper and the 3.6L engine you likely don’t, but you do need the 5K hitch as 2,500 is more than 2,000. 

I went back and bought the 5,000 lbs factory hitch and a lower valance piece with the hitch hole in it and it is time to put it on but I am wondering about a couple of things. 

1. what are the torque specs for the 4 M12x1.5 bolts that bolt the hitch up. My hitch did not have a instruction sheet in the box. 

2. What am I going to run into with the 7 pin wiring harness on the hitch and my 4 pin installation kit (3CN055203A)
that supposed to be in there now. Since my trailer is just a small motorcycle trailer with no trailer brakes I can just use the 4 pin plug that VW already supposed to have installed. But if the 7 pin will plug into the same installation kit I would rather do that and use a converter plug for my trailer with 4 pin wiring.


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

*Aftermarket Hitch Research and Install*

One mistake I made when buying an Atlas was assuming that I'd be able to tow 5000 lbs with a factory or after market hitch installed post vehicle production. Well after doing research, I was wrong and I'm stuck with only 2000 lbs but got the exact Atlas we wanted. Compromise, I suppose. 

I initially like the Ecohitch model https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hitch/Volkswagen/Atlas/2018/306-X7362.html?vehicleid=201848491 because of it's concealed appearance but didn't want to cut the lower valance. 

So I chose the draw-tite hitch due to it being the next best option for being concealed (I wasn't going to give VW my money for their lack of transparency about the towing differences). 

https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hitch/Draw-Tite/76176.html

It was a fairly simple install and of course YouTube helped on how to properly use the fishing wire. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

Side View











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

*Hitch Rack - Recommendations/Pics*

I’ve been using a borrowed low-dollar hitch rack for my atlas to haul tools back and forth to our rental properties so they don’t dirty up the inside, but am thinking of getting my own, probably larger rack. Curious what others have, if they could upload pics, etc so I can get a better sense of what folks do/don’t like. There is a sea of lower cost ones, and then a couple premium ones (Pakmule, etc), interested to see what people use. 

Oh, and has anyone put an LED strip brake/turn/reverse light on one to calm the bumper sensors as it would while pulling a trailer? Was thinking of doing that with whatever I end up buying... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

I had:
Yakima Holdup: didn't like its original design.
Then got 1up-usa.com rack, when it suffered a hit and run

I got a Yakima Ridgeback 2, the zip strips are easy to use AND easy to lose.

But, thinking of going back to 1up-usa.


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

[mention]BsickPassat [/mention] appreciate that response, I had just checked out 1up, but need to look at the Yakima ones too. Ever thought of putting lights on it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

gthoffman said:


> [mention]BsickPassat [/mention] appreciate that response, I had just checked out 1up, but need to look at the Yakima ones too. Ever thought of putting lights on it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


European Thule platform racks have lights on them










1up shouldn't be that hard because it uses square aluminum tubing

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

I spent some time on 1up’s website yesterday, looks like a well built unit, easily adaptable too. 

The European Thule bike unit is interesting, I imagine they don’t sell it here due to DOT regs being too tight. Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishman463 (May 13, 2020)

*Warning Indicators*

So, first of all, thanks for thread and all the comments. Just did the full OEM install. Got a bunch of warnings related to Front Assist as well as several others. Went to the dealer and they got them all resolved (free of charge - the warranty rocks), but i am not able to get my trailer to work. I have a boat and a utility trailer and both work fine with my 2005 Honda Element. Connected to the Atlas, the boat trailer does not do anything at all. The utility trailer running lights work, but no stop or turn. I plug it in and a few seconds later the running lights come on, but then I i get 3 errors one at a time:

Trailer: Check Left Turn Signal
Trailer: Check Right Turn Signal
Trailer: Check Brake Light

Only running lights still at this point. I am going to get a new trailer light kit and hook it up without installing it anywhere so that I can test it, but I figured I would see if anyone else has had similar issues.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

European hitch balls are a slightly different size than the US ones

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ND40oz (Jul 25, 2004)

BsickPassat said:


> European hitch balls are a slightly different size than the US ones
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


50mm, probably source one if you really wanted to. The biggest issue is converting the euro 13 pin connector.


----------



## elmatburn (Sep 14, 2005)

*Cross Sport aftermarket hitch*

Does anyone know if the hitch for the regular Atlas fit the Cross Sport? A few of the websites say the hitch fitment excludes the Cross Sport. Some say it fits all Atlas models.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

If you want something that’s a regular 5k hauler, look into TDI Touareg’s. They all have 4year dieselgate warranties now and are really tremendous tow vehicles. 

I had a 2009 and wow, it pulled 6-7k lbs so effortlessly with massive amounts of torque available. 

I now have an SEL Atlas and it pulls OK, but I definitely am not comfortable using it to pull the max over prolonged period of time. It just squats too much and has no balls, can get a little squirrelly at times. So you look like an idiot draggin’ @ss and you’re slow at the same time...like this dude, atrocious:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

It looks like the responses in here are referencing bike racks not the cargo carriers. I have a cheap one I "borrowed" from my Father In Law when I moved cross country. Since then I've gotten a ton of use out of it. It comes in really handy when camping to keep all the crap out of the car and doubles as a porch/step when car camping. 

I've used it a few times on my Atlas to haul my bikes too, there are wheel chocks you can buy as an accessory for any brand that quickly bolt on and hauls two mountain bikes great. 

I don't have any pics on my Atlas but here's some I found on my old Q7 from a camping trip. 



















I'll get some pics with the bikes on the Atlas this weekend.


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks [mention]Mr.Veedubya [/mention] I’m mostly interested in the cargo ones, and in the case of 1up you can bolt their two bike rack on the cargo unit, which might be worth it. Unbolt it when you don’t need it. Appreciate the pics on the Q7, would love to see it on the Atlas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

I have a Curt basket cargo carrier

https://www.curtmfg.com/part/18151

you can get something like this that is openings made to install lights

https://www.etrailer.com/Hitch-Cargo-Carrier/Reese/63153.html

To keep it from rattling:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DJBGBF0/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

If you have tall stuff and it blocks the hatch from opening....

https://www.yakima.com/backswing

But, then the carrier can drag on some ramps.


----------



## sidewinder1 (May 12, 2020)

i think op was referring to hitch cargo carriers not bike racks...harbor freight sells a nice fold up one so it doesn't get in the way once cargo is unloaded.

since it wont let me link it u can search for 62660 on their website.

you can get one for about $75 after the 20% coupon. 

i have a different cargo carrier with this cargo bag and it will fit 4 of the 26" suitcases.











here's a pic from the reviews:


----------



## sidewinder1 (May 12, 2020)

not to mention blinding oncoming traffic at night...or is it actually going over their heads lol


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

sidewinder1 said:


> i think op was referring to hitch cargo carriers not bike racks...harbor freight sells a nice fold up one so it doesn't get in the way once cargo is unloaded.
> 
> since it wont let me link it u can search for 62660 on their website.
> 
> ...


All correct, and thanks for sharing your setup. Appreciate the perspective. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spike_africa (Nov 9, 2015)

Fellow Cross Sport guy here with 2.0 and no hitch. They appear to be different. VW even lists them as two different part numbers for CS and Atlas. I had my rad local VW parts guy go through it with me,and they sure do look different. Even the diagram pictures look different in the VW parts fich. Also found this out the hard way, lower bump valence are different and have to be swapped over. I ordered the parts with a nice discount for hitch, oem trailer plug, and lower valence. Came to about $410. Seems all CS SE w/tech and above I can confirm have factory towing harness ecu in and wiring pre installed. I'm not sure as we didn't get the vins for a regular SE and a base S have it installed. But the SE w/tech and SEL do for sure.

Also yeah no one makes them other then VW currently.


----------



## Plagueis (Nov 4, 2013)

spike_africa said:


> Fellow Cross Sport guy here with 2.0 and no hitch. They appear to be different. VW even lists them as two different part numbers for CS and Atlas. I had my rad local VW parts guy go through it with me,and they sure do look different. Even the diagram pictures look different in the VW parts fich. Also found this out the hard way, lower bump valence are different and have to be swapped over. I ordered the parts with a nice discount for hitch, oem trailer plug, and lower valence. Came to about $410. Seems all CS SE w/tech and above I can confirm have factory towing harness ecu in and wiring pre installed. I'm not sure as we didn't get the vins for a regular SE and a base S have it installed. But the SE w/tech and SEL do for sure.
> 
> Also yeah no one makes them other then VW currently.


you got the parts list for your cross sport, my wife got a SE w/ tech and want to get the towing kit setup for my wife for xmas this year.


----------



## spike_africa (Nov 9, 2015)

Plagueis said:


> spike_africa said:
> 
> 
> > Fellow Cross Sport guy here with 2.0 and no hitch. They appear to be different. VW even lists them as two different part numbers for CS and Atlas. I had my rad local VW parts guy go through it with me,and they sure do look different. Even the diagram pictures look different in the VW parts fich. Also found this out the hard way, lower bump valence are different and have to be swapped over. I ordered the parts with a nice discount for hitch, oem trailer plug, and lower valence. Came to about $410. Seems all CS SE w/tech and above I can confirm have factory towing harness ecu in and wiring pre installed. I'm not sure as we didn't get the vins for a regular SE and a base S have it installed. But the SE w/tech and SEL do for sure.
> ...


I just worked with my local dealer. No idea what the numbers are.


----------

